# Raritan Bay, NJ side - Looking for Info on Slips, Ramps Trailered Storage



## FishDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi;

I'm relatively new to sailing and to New Jersey. I currently keep our 1972 MacGreggor Venture 21 in Lanoka Harbor, Forked River, NJ - but am looking to keep it near the New Jersey shore portion of Raritan Bay, and am hoping to get some tips on finding a new location for next summer.

I sail approx every other weekend, and am currently keeping the boat in a slip - which is of course very convenient - but am leaning towards keeping it on its trailer next summer and ramp launching it.

One place I'm considering is Morgan Marina, which is on Cheesequake Creek.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be much appreciated.

Marc


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Marc, I'm not sure what the deal is with Morgan and storing the boat on a trailer on-site with the mast up? and self launching is. They do have a ramp, and I've seen trailers stored onsite.

A simple phone call to them should answer that question. 

But, I figured I check to make sure that you are aware that you will have to transit two lift bridges. A RR brdge and the Rt 35 Hwy. Bridge. If I'm not mistaken your mast is 27 ft. and the Hwy. Bridge clearance is 25 ft at MHW. You'll want a very reliable engine in there if you end up on the creek. Generally speaking the creek is very protected from weather compared to other locations on the bay. There's a decent current that runs down to Morgan at peak flow. Less so at lockwoods, next door, which is further off the main creek. 

Sorry, I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## FishDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

I just looked at the map, and noticed the bridges you mention. Guess that won't work - thank you for bringing that to my attention. Where is Lockwoods? I looked around, but couldn't locate it. As for the motor, I have a brand new Honda outboard - so engine reliability isn't a concern.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Marc,

If you take a look at Google earth and follow the creek in, there's a right hand turn in the creek before you get to Morgan that leads to Lockwoods Marina. The Bridges are managable you just have to understand that the Hwy Bridge opens on the hour. The RR bridge opens on demand..but there's often a wait if a train is due. But they do add time to your day. Further down, the bay is Keyport YC ( moorings) , Across the bay is Raritan YC ( moorings), Then there's the Atlantic Highlands ( moorings and slips). On Staten Island there's Great Kills. One place you might want to check out is Perth Amboy Municipal Marina...no bridges, easy access to the water, train station reasonably nearby.

I know where you keep your boat now, It's a great spot on Barnaget Bay, I'm guessing the weekend commute it getting to you? 

Surpisingly, there are not as many options as one might think in the NYC/NJ north, and there are trade-offs to all of them.


----------



## FishDragon (Nov 26, 2011)

Tempest;

Thanks for all the very helpful info. I'm checking out the various options. Barnagat Bay is nice, but not great (a lot of it is very shallow) - we keep the boat there because my wife's brother has a boat there. Unfortunately, they won't be there next year, which is why I'm looking around. Raritan Bay is very appealing to me. How did you find out the height of our boat? I've never measured it myself.

Thanks!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

FishDragon said:


> Tempest;
> 
> How did you find out the height of our boat? I've never measured it myself.
> 
> Thanks!


I just did a quick google check on the specs of a MacGregor Venture 21, 
to see if you could fit under the highway bridge. 
So, I wouldn't rely 100 % on my number.


----------

